# Now THIS is a holiday!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Some of you may remember my rant a few weeks back on how much I hate Halloween. Sorry excuse for a holiday. Thanksgiving is different! Time with family and friends, good food, and football. Does it get any better? 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

You're spot-on and so right Chaser. So to you, your family and all other UWN'r families have a very Safe and Wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. :EAT:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday of them all. I like it better than the goblins and Santa, which seem to be more about greed. I like a holiday dedicated to gratitude, great food, friends, family, and football. And Thanksgiving seems to have been missed by the commercialization bug, since stores jump from Halloween to Christmas it they weren't already there. 

I just LOVE thanksgiving! THE best day of the year in my book. Hope you all have a great one!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving, UWN! My family and I wish you all the best and hope you have a safe and pleasant holiday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Amen. The company flew the coop and I'm currently so full I can hardly move. What a beautiful day. Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------

